# Streamlight Stylus Pro Flashlight.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Just picked one up last week and I'm very impressed. Well made like other Streamlights, with up to 6.25 hours of battery life off of two AAA batteries. This thing is bright too with a long reach with the beam. I like it so much I ordered another and traded out my old LED flashlight in my BOB. Seems like a great bugout bag flashlight for anyone interested. There are quite a bit of reviews on Youtube too.

Stylus® Series - Stylus Pro® | Streamlight


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like a good flashlight, the only type of flashlight I will buy is an LED type, Everything else is obsolete in my book. They use a lot less power and the bulb usually has a life of 20000 to 100000 hours and don't break every time you drop the flashlight. I used to carry a mag light around and it seemed every time I really needed it, the bulb was burned out. I don't even know anyone that had the light actually burn out on an led flashlight. All that said I am more of a head lamp person.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Me too, no reason to mess with non-led's anymore with such good one's out there and for a good price. I see I forgot to mention that these are only $20. For 20 bucks a person can get a tough, light and compact flashlight with a long battery life and powerful beam for their BOB, as an EDC or BOL needs. There like the size of a thick pen and you can use them in grip with your pistol easily for investigating those bumps in the night. This will blind someone temporarily no problem too. They come with a pretty nice nylon sheath for the belt also.

Amazon.com: Streamlight 66118 Stylus Pro Black LED Pen Flashlight with Holster: Home Improvement


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

All the LED flashlight I have used also seem to work well with rechargeable batteries (1.2 volt opposed to 1.5 alkaline). What I don't understand is why AAA batteries cost the same as AA batteries when they or half the size and half the capacity.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I've used various versions of the Stylus' lights over the years. This Pro version is the best. It has survived vomit, urine, feces, and blood.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are some places that you shouldn't be using a flashlight........you know that right?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> I've used various versions of the Stylus' lights over the years. This Pro version is the best. It has survived vomit, urine, feces, and blood.





> There are some places that you shouldn't be using a flashlight........you know that right?


That's right. Just because it will fit doesn't mean you should stick things in it. :mrgreen:


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> There are some places that you shouldn't be using a flashlight........you know that right?





Fuzzee said:


> That's right. Just because it will fit doesn't mean you should stick things in it. :mrgreen:


My Stylus is used at work and involves many bodily fluids.

You should have seen where my stethoscope was last night.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


> My Stylus is used at work and involves many bodily fluids.
> 
> You should have seen where my stethoscope was last night.


Probably somewhere where the sun doesn't shine. I'd guess that's also when you really need Stylus Pro to see. :grin:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some how I don't think I should have seen where your stethoscope was.....
Unless it was between two very nicely shaped.. er .... never mind.

I can't even imagine why a stethoscope would be anywhere other than a chest, back or abdomen and I don't think I want to work to imagine where that would have been.
but thanks for the thought.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> My Stylus is used at work and involves many bodily fluids.
> 
> You should have seen where my stethoscope was last night.


Awwwww... No pictures?????????

In all seriousness be safe cause it sounds like your place of work could be hazardous.....


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I've been carrying one (or a very similar streamlight?) for over a year in my computer bag. Fits in very nicely right next to all the pens and markers, very light and very bright for two AAAs. I agree with the OP, great little tool and not too pricey either. (for what you are getting at least.)


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I own a lot of Streamlight products (some of them in my avatar).

I have their weaponlights on all my railed pistols.

I like their flexible shaft lights - great for lighting areas that are hard to reach, for working on cars, or for lighting around corners.

I carry one every day. I also have a Surefire for serious lumens, but the Streamlights are great flashlights.

We need pictures in this thread...!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a great Streamlight for the outdoors - great for use on ATVs:

Streamlight - Flashlights: Stinger, Survivor, Litebox, Fire Vulcan, Propolymer, Twin-Task, Tactical


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> This is a great Streamlight for the outdoors - great for use on ATVs:
> 
> Streamlight - Flashlights: Stinger, Survivor, Litebox, Fire Vulcan, Propolymer, Twin-Task, Tactical


That looks like it might be nice for the truck also.


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 13, 2013)

I love these flashlights, I have had a couple of these my first I gave to my brother to try out, my second I had for 6years of daily use before i retired it and I'm in my third had it for three years and it is still going strong. I carry it daily along with a streamlight nano light on my key chain


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a number of the Stylus flashlights and have been using them for years. I use the pen light. The downside to that is they take AAAA batteries. I get mine from Amazon.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've got 2 now and am not against more at this point. One for work and home and one for my BOB. Damn fine flashlight to me. Quality made, compact, light, with a long battery life and bright beam. Damn fine.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

My stinger and other lights have done yeoman service No body fluids other than a little blood when I cut myself on some ducting. My stethoscope goes chest and back only at this time. Might change when I recertify.


----------

